# Externe bzw PCMCIA Soundkarte, Empfehlung und Erfahrungen ?



## Andreas Späth (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Da ich bei meinem Notebook mit der Onboard Soundkarte die nur einen Ausgang und einen Mikrofoneingang hat mich ziemlich "beschnitten" fühle spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine externe oder eine PCMCIA Soundkarte zuzulegen.

Vor allem hat die Creative Audigy 2 ZS Notebook ( PCMCIA ) meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt, vor allem da sie nicht soviel Platz wegnimmt wie die meisten USB Lösungen.
Hat jemand mit dieser Karte oder anderen die man empfehlen kann Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Latenz ? ( für mich extrem wichtig )
Gibt es vieleicht Modelle mit mehr als einem Line In ?

Sorroundsound ist mir dabei übrigens vollkommen egal, ich brauch am PC nur Stereo 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## funnytommy (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo DJ Teac
Also ich hab bei mir zu Hause die Audigy 2 NX! Ist sehr gut im klang und überaus praktisch in den Funktionen! Die Audigy 2 NX kannst du auch an einen PC anschließen und nicht nur an ein Notebook! Ich benutz meine NX auch beim Notebook um am PC! Somit braucht man nur eine Soundkarte! Die NX hat dazu noch eine Fernbedieung und 7.1 und 24bit! Wenn du natürlich sagst du brauchst nur Stereo  Sound dann würd ich allerding schon auf eine PCMCIA lösung zurückgreifen, denn mobil ist man mit der NX 2 nicht so, die braucht einen Netzadapter


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Mai 2005)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo DJ Teac
> Die NX hat dazu noch eine Fernbedieung und 7.1 und 24bit!
> Wenn du natürlich sagst du brauchst nur Stereo Sound dann würd ich allerding schon auf eine PCMCIA lösung zurückgreifen, denn mobil ist man mit der NX 2 nicht so, die braucht einen Netzadapter


 
Ok das ist definitiv ein Minuspunkt für die USB Lösung und ein Pluspunk für die PCMCIA Lösung 

Übrigens Fernebedienung hat mein Notebook schon Standartmäsig dabeigehabt, auch wenn ich es als absolut sinnlos empfinde


----------



## funnytommy (27. Mai 2005)

Also ich muss sagen, die Fernbedieung die bei der Soundkarte dabei war benutz ich fast nie! Und irgendwie funktionieren mit der Fernbedienung nur die Creative Programme richtig! 

mfg Tom


----------

